# Verratti vs Pjanic



## Torros (25 Aprile 2015)

fino all'anno scorso molti tra cui anche io-anche se già vedevo nel pescarese potenzialità superiori -avremmo detto che Pjanic era meglio, ma adesso come adesso per me Verratti è già molto più forte.

Verratti migliora di giorno in giorno, quando arriverà a possedere anche un ottimo tiro, potremo parlare di nuovo Scholes(Pirlo un grandissimo, per me Scholes è il più forte che ho visto) con il controllo e il dribbling di Iniesta.

anche contro il Barca mentre tutto il Psg ha fatto ridere lui ha fatto la sua figura.


Non credo farà mai la carriera di Pirlo, mai vincerà un mondiale, l'italia a parte lui a livello di prospetti fa ridere, ma per me potenzialmente come doti è più forte, perché questo ha il tackle duro come Mascherano, il gioco corto e la capacità di giocare a pochi tocchi come Xavi, il dribbling e il controllo palla di Iniesta e un eccelsa visione di gioco e lancio lungo anche se non ai livelli di Pirlo. Gli manca solo un gran tiro per diventare un centrocampista illegale. 


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GsDvHmds8RY
1:00
in questa azione si possono vedere tutte le principali abilità di Verratti: ruba palla, dribbla e fa un lancio millimetrico. 

2:39 la sua specialità oware Messi 


spero che non vada a finire mai al Bayern o al Barca, c'è il rischio che questi ti facciano il tiki taka per i prossimi 15 anni, sarebbe un incubo per le altre squadre trovarsi un Xavi che pero difende come Gattuso, 80% di possesso palla o una cosa del genere. 


Credo di aver dato il mio parere sul confronto e anzi dico che Verratti per me sarebbe titolare ovunque, solo al Real soffrirebbe la concorrenza di Modric, ma non credo sia lontano dal suo livello, anzi. 

a voi!!


----------



## Renegade (25 Aprile 2015)

Ma non c'è confronto. Verratti migliora di giorno in giorno a livello esponenziale. Completandosi e raggiungendo più metamorfosi. E' diventato praticamente un interditore favoloso, molto duro. Basti vedere come è entrato su Messi nella partita di ritorno. Ha velocità e dribbling, come già è stato detto. Ma tale caratteristica la possiede ormai da tempo immemore, anche al Mondiale si è visto nettamente essere capace di finte e dribbling triplici partendo dalla metà campo. Nel tocco corto poi è tra i migliori tre al mondo. Riesce a scaricare palla velocemente e a verticalizzare in modo preciso. Come centrocampista attualmente è molto più vicino a Xavi che a Pirlo, come paventano i media. Poiché proprio come Xavi gioca da mezzala, avanza, controlla palla e usa principalmente il tocco corto e rapido. 

C'è da dire che come fisico non eguaglierà mai Scholes nel ruolo di mediano, ma ci troviamo davanti a un fuoriclasse. A parer mio se il Barcellona cerca l'erede di Xavi, non c'è miglior candidato di lui. Tuttavia oltre che un tiro debole e impreciso, vedo in lui tante insicurezze e imprecisioni nel lancio lungo, probabilmente tra i pochi e principali punti deboli che ha. Non a caso gioca quasi sempre e solo palla terra, seppur in Champions abbia cercato la giocata lunga sulla fascia più volte. Deve inoltre imparare a ragionare più velocemente.

Per quel che riguarda Pjanic: si avvicina molto al tipo di gioco di Pastore. E' un trequartista dinamico adattato a mezzala destra. Ha un tiro potentissimo, tanta visione e versatilità. Mostra gran classe ma è discontinuo. Ed è molto indolente in fase di recupero palla. Per permetterti il bosniaco a metà campo devi avere un recupera palloni pronto a proteggerlo e a smarcarlo di continuo. Perché è difensivamente nullo. 

Gli unici punti in cui Miralem batte Marco sono appunto il tiro, il calcio piazzato, l'inserimento, la fase offensiva e la gestione della trequarti. Verratti però ha un'interdizione cento volte superiore, più classe, più visione di gioco, più abilità nel passaggio, più continuità, più precisione, più bravura palla al piede e meno prevedibilità. Sono tra i migliori CC al mondo per il futuro, ma ripeto, non c'è confronto. L'italiano stravince.


----------



## Torros (26 Aprile 2015)

*Kurzawa vs Riccardo Rodriguez vs Alex Sandro vs Jordan Amavi*

---


----------



## Torros (26 Aprile 2015)

lol perché me l'ha pubblicata qui?


----------



## prebozzio (26 Aprile 2015)

Penso siano due centrocampisti difficili da paragonare perché, anche se partono da una posizione molto simile, hanno attitudini diverse. 
Volendo fare un'analisi molto semplice, Verratti è più propenso alla fase di regia e interdizione mentre Pjanic a quella di rifinitura e finalizzazione. E infatti hanno i pregi e i difetti elencati da [MENTION=144]runner[/MENTION], i quali li rendono i tipi di giocatori che sono.
Per me potrebbero coesistere alla perfezione, anzi, sarebbe bellissimo vederli insieme.
Se chiedi "chi è più forte", adesso direi senza dubbio Verratti.


----------



## Jino (26 Aprile 2015)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Penso siano due centrocampisti difficili da paragonare perché, anche se partono da una posizione molto simile, hanno attitudini diverse.
> Volendo fare un'analisi molto semplice, Verratti è più propenso alla fase di regia e interdizione mentre Pjanic a quella di rifinitura e finalizzazione. E infatti hanno i pregi e i difetti elencati da @runner, i quali li rendono i tipi di giocatori che sono.
> Per me potrebbero coesistere alla perfezione, anzi, sarebbe bellissimo vederli insieme.
> Se chiedi "chi è più forte", adesso direi senza dubbio Verratti.



Sono d'accordo. Unica cosa per me non c'è uno più forte dell'altro, semplicemente dipende cosa ti serve, proprio perchè hanno caratteristiche leggermente diverse.


----------



## Torros (26 Aprile 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Ma non c'è confronto. Verratti migliora di giorno in giorno a livello esponenziale. Completandosi e raggiungendo più metamorfosi. E' diventato praticamente un interditore favoloso, molto duro. Basti vedere come è entrato su Messi nella partita di ritorno. Ha velocità e dribbling, come già è stato detto. Ma tale caratteristica la possiede ormai da tempo immemore, anche al Mondiale si è visto nettamente essere capace di finte e dribbling triplici partendo dalla metà campo. Nel tocco corto poi è tra i migliori tre al mondo. Riesce a scaricare palla velocemente e a verticalizzare in modo preciso. Come centrocampista attualmente è molto più vicino a Xavi che a Pirlo, come paventano i media. Poiché proprio come Xavi gioca da mezzala, avanza, controlla palla e usa principalmente il tocco corto e rapido.
> 
> C'è da dire che come fisico non eguaglierà mai Scholes nel ruolo di mediano, ma ci troviamo davanti a un fuoriclasse. A parer mio se il Barcellona cerca l'erede di Xavi, non c'è miglior candidato di lui. Tuttavia oltre che un tiro debole e impreciso, vedo in lui tante insicurezze e imprecisioni nel lancio lungo, probabilmente tra i pochi e principali punti deboli che ha. Non a caso gioca quasi sempre e solo palla terra, seppur in Champions abbia cercato la giocata lunga sulla fascia più volte. Deve inoltre imparare a ragionare più velocemente.
> 
> ...




beh non è che Scholes avesse tutto questo gran fisico(1.68).
concordo sui punti deboli, deve verticalizzare più velocemente e tirare di più in porta.


----------



## Renegade (26 Aprile 2015)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Penso siano due centrocampisti difficili da paragonare perché, anche se partono da una posizione molto simile, hanno attitudini diverse.
> Volendo fare un'analisi molto semplice, Verratti è più propenso alla fase di regia e interdizione mentre Pjanic a quella di rifinitura e finalizzazione. E infatti hanno i pregi e i difetti elencati da @runner, i quali li rendono i tipi di giocatori che sono.
> Per me potrebbero coesistere alla perfezione, anzi, sarebbe bellissimo vederli insieme.
> Se chiedi "chi è più forte", adesso direi senza dubbio Verratti.



Renegade, Preb. Renegade.


----------



## prebozzio (26 Aprile 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Renegade, Preb. Renegade.


Sorry


----------



## Torros (17 Febbraio 2016)

Pjanic è un ottimo giocatore, grande doti tecniche, ma quando c'è da alzare il livello, Verratti è un giocatore decisamente più importante perché ci mette l'agonismo e non si risparmia in nulla a differenza di Pjanic che si nasconde.


----------



## hiei87 (18 Febbraio 2016)

Pjanic deve ancora fare il salto di qualità, e dubito lo farà mai. Non è mai stato continuo per tutta una stagione. Forse al massimo il primo anno di Garcia.
Verratti nel suo ruolo è uno dei migliori al mondo, se non il migliore. Solo in Italia in nazionale possiamo metterlo in discussione...Mi piacerebbe vederlo fuori dal contesto Psg. Sembra fatto per giocare nel Barca....


----------



## koti (19 Febbraio 2016)

Verratti è giocatore di altra caratura, parliamo di un fuoriclasse vero.


----------

